# Dogs on the River



## leo_amore (May 30, 2006)

I don't get out as much as much as I would like too....but, the last 2 times that I have floated the Upper C, someone has lost their dog at Yarrmony. 2 weeks ago there was a succesful recovery....today, I am not sure how things turned out (commercial trip, brown lab lost, please let me know if anyone knows if he/she was found). 
I always float with my dog, except where permits or water (read-my skill level) may prohibit. He always wears his life jacket, it has a handle to pull him back in the boat. And when we head into something that has consequence, he sits down on the floor and someone has a hand on him. 
Dogs follow us obediently where we want them to go, and they love the River. But please people, take care of them. Respect their abilities to swim and take the same precautions that you would take for anyone on your boat.


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

That is sad to hear. I hope evrything turned out ok. Its sad when people dont take the precautions for dog that have no say if they want to do it or not


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

It's that time of year again, dogs are getting in trouble on the water and our annual thread has started.

I swim like a fish. I am fine getting slammed underwater, being there for more than a couple of seconds, and in general believe I am more comfortable in the water than most. Regardless, I wear a PFD. I wear a hi-float rescue PFD. I don't jump off the boat before rapids, strainers, or dangerous situations. 

My dogs are retrievers and rock-star swimmers. They wear PFD's, they aren't allowed to jump off the boat whenever they want. They don't know what is dangerous. They rely on me to take care of them and keep them out of bad situations.

I don't relate to people that think just because their dog can swim well, they don't need a pfd in moving water or they can swim the entire river or jump in whenever they want. Even if it is a tubing-river, dogs will have more fun swimming all day with a PFD on, they get less tired, just like we do.

Very sad to hear about dog problems. I hope they are OK


----------



## Mali Faust (Jul 6, 2009)

I was out at Yarmony yesterday and some railroad guys asked us if our paddleboat could rescue a 12 yr old lab near the rapid. We didn't see the dog until we were in the middle of Yarmony. It was on river left smack in the middle of two cliffs and the upper and lower part of the rapid. It had a yellow life jacket on. We could be of no help and it broke our hearts to see it looking longingly at us. We later found out from a fishing guide that the humans had flipped in Yarmony and the poor dog had self rescued where he was.

You know some days are just bad days. The weather was certainly challenging with thunderstorms and hail. Maybe they were in a paddleboat that just didn't make the move at the top. What occured to me however, was that so many people don't consider the Upper C a significant river...especially at certain water levels (over 2000)...I heard from other guides that, "Yup, people have been flippin' boats right and left up here..." 

I had sad nightmares about the trip all night last night. I'm not saying a bad day couldn't happen to anyone of us. Dogs just seem to get to pay for their human's screw-ups. I hope the humans did the right thing and rescued their dog.


----------



## downclimb (Jul 6, 2009)

leo_amore said:


> I don't get out as much as much as I would like too....but, the last 2 times that I have floated the Upper C, someone has lost their dog at Yarrmony. 2 weeks ago there was a succesful recovery....today, I am not sure how things turned out (commercial trip, brown lab lost, please let me know if anyone knows if he/she was found).


I saw the dog yesterday, probably around 3:00. We were asked to look for it by a couple of gentlemen upstream on the railroad tracks, but unfortunately the dog was on river left, smack dab in the middle of Yarmony. By the time we saw it we were flying by and there was nothing we could do to help. (Sorry!) The dog is wearing a PFD, and I hope to hear of its rescue!


----------



## leo_amore (May 30, 2006)

downclimb said:


> I saw the dog yesterday, probably around 3:00. We were asked to look for it by a couple of gentlemen upstream on the railroad tracks, but unfortunately the dog was on river left, smack dab in the middle of Yarmony. By the time we saw it we were flying by and there was nothing we could do to help. (Sorry!) The dog is wearing a PFD, and I hope to hear of its rescue!


 The party that had lost the dog was going to make another lap from Radium so I'm sure the dog got picked up. Doggie PFD's definately make a difference and they have that convienent handle!That makes me feel better. 
I realize that sh*t happens. My dog and I have swum both needle eye and yarmony, and he loves being out there as much (or more than) as I do. Thanks for the good input.


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

This thread has come up so many times its a broken record. And like that broken record, I'm going to chime in with the response because I feel pretty strongly about this: LEAVE YOUR DOG AT HOME! AND THEN I WON'T HAVE TO READ THESE SAD STORIES CAUSED BY IRRESPONSIBLE DUMB ASS DOG OWNERS!


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

I hate the thought of losing our Black Lab in water like this.


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

CGM said:


> This thread has come up so many times its a broken record. And like that broken record, I'm going to chime in with the response because I feel pretty strongly about this: LEAVE YOUR DOG AT HOME! AND THEN I WON'T HAVE TO READ THESE SAD STORIES CAUSED BY IRRESPONSIBLE DUMB ASS DOG OWNERS!


I have to agree and disagree. Just like a small kid on the river there is a time and place for it. At low flows and on rivers were I am as sure as I can be that nothing will happen I will take my dog. But SH!% happens out there and thats why everything has to be just right for dogs and kids to be on the river in our group. The two things I hate to hear are about dogs and kids getting hurt or worse on the river due to people not caring. 

But any way I really hope that the dog got out ok and is home with the owners now


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

please leave the dogs at home. 
They are usually an overall pain the butt to all but the owner. 
I'm quite sure some will feel otherwise.


----------



## smonty75 (May 5, 2009)

CGM said:


> This thread has come up so many times its a broken record. And like that broken record, I'm going to chime in with the response because I feel pretty strongly about this: LEAVE YOUR DOG AT HOME! AND THEN I WON'T HAVE TO READ THESE SAD STORIES CAUSED BY IRRESPONSIBLE DUMB ASS DOG OWNERS!


Question? Who are you to dictate to others how they should enjoy life. For some people, they want their dog to be apart of their experience. Accepting the risks of the river is a choice that everyone of us makes. Yes you can argue that the dog has no choice. But given the option, I bet our dogs would choose to be with us any and everywhere we go. I am also willing to bet that if/when you have an accident on the river the last thing that you need/want is to be called an "irresponsible dumb ass"! Life is about being with the ones you love the most. For some of us that is our dogs. So protect them the best you can (PFD!) and let them live life too.


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

All you people with kids leave them at home to please I hate the little brats running around making noise and bugging me when I am getting my drink on. Kids will cry and moan that they dont want to go on the river ( well only some kids) but you Irresponile parents are taking you own kids down the river that could pose the same problems for the kids as well as the dogs. 
Like I said before there is a time and place for every thing My dog goes on every trip that I feel is safe for him and were there are not going to be many people so he does not have to be leashed even though he only goes 20 yrd befor getting scared and runs back to my side.
But I think we are losing track of this post. Any word on the dog?


----------



## Mali Faust (Jul 6, 2009)

The dog, yes. I am hoping to hear of a happy outcome. I was just so astonished by the situation I was hoping to hear of some news on Mountainbuzz.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

I take my dogs when I'm rafting. Think about it... if you get really stuck someplace and you are starving then you will be a lot better off if you have a dog with you. You can cook him or you can even eat him raw. You can cut the leftovers into thin strips and let them cure in the sun and they will keep for at least a couple of weeks while you wait for help.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Or if you had my husky she'd catch all the rodents you could eat and just leave 'em for you to clean and cook!! What a great plan


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Jensjustduckie said:


> Or if you had my husky she'd catch all the rodents you could eat and just leave 'em for you to clean and cook!! What a great plan


I like that better. My dogs are Chihuahuas so they don't have much meat on them. They caught a squirrel in the back yard this summer so maybe I could just let them loose and see what they catch.


----------



## bluesky (Sep 11, 2005)

If you let some chihuahuas run loose around here they'd probably catch a little coyote or a nice juicy mountain lion!


----------



## pasta (May 17, 2006)

*Dogs*

Dogs love Camp! Not Boating!They Don't Have Thumbs so they Can't Hold On! The People(Mostly Guys) Who bring their Dogs, Do it Mostly for THE STATUS.It's that Look At Me thing that alot of Guy's have.
As Well As the complete incompetence,Of most recreational boaters these days.Some of you think a DFD is going to save your Buddy? Like all PFD's it will not keep them from going under. And in the event they do have to swim to the side, The HANDLE GETS CAUGHT IN THE TAMMY'S etc...
Side Note; If you are going to bring the toilet, Put "ALL THE SHIT " In it.
6 People PLUS 3 Dogs is More Than Six User Days?


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

leave the dogs at home


----------



## Cherno (Oct 12, 2007)

Take them on your boat if you want to...but keep them leashed at the put-ins/take-outs. I get really sick of dealing with dogs as I rig up, or break down my raft.


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

Leave you at home. Like I have said there is a time and place for everything! I have a sister with cp and if we fliped or some how she feel out shit would hit the fan and it would be a mess. So does she go on all trips No does my dog no. But trips werethe chances of anything bad happining my sister will comeThe only other thing that have think about when taking my dog is will there be lots of people around? I would rather have my dog at home getting to run in his yard then be on a leash. As far as dog shit that is nasty. On big trips we have a shit can and when they run around we have dog depends To make sure not missed piles. This is the way our group has boated for a long time so Hell no If everything is right my dog will be right next to me


----------



## ericnourse (Feb 13, 2009)

smonty75 said:


> Question? Who are you to dictate to others how they should enjoy life. For some people, they want their dog to be apart of their experience. Accepting the risks of the river is a choice that everyone of us makes. Yes you can argue that the dog has no choice. But given the option, I bet our dogs would choose to be with us any and everywhere we go. I am also willing to bet that if/when you have an accident on the river the last thing that you need/want is to be called an "irresponsible dumb ass"! Life is about being with the ones you love the most. For some of us that is our dogs. So protect them the best you can (PFD!) and let them live life too.


Well put!

The End


----------



## ericnourse (Feb 13, 2009)

dograft83 said:


> Leave you at home. Like I have said there is a time and place for everything! I have a sister with cp and if we fliped or some how she feel out shit would hit the fan and it would be a mess. So does she go on all trips No does my dog no. But trips werethe chances of anything bad happining my sister will comeThe only other thing that have think about when taking my dog is will there be lots of people around? I would rather have my dog at home getting to run in his yard then be on a leash. As far as dog shit that is nasty. On big trips we have a shit can and when they run around we have dog depends To make sure not missed piles. This is the way our group has boated for a long time so Hell no If everything is right my dog will be right next to me


Learn to write! Christ!


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow shit that was really bad sorry. You can almost get my point


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

I get sick of all the rafters at put ins. They spread all of that gear all over the place and inconvenience me. I also find it annoying that they drive big cars. I wish they would all drive prius and that would keep the environment cleaner. I do wish there were more cats on the river however. I think they make good sponges to keep the dirt off my kayak. 

Seriously, if you don't want to boat with dogs, then go on trips with people who don't own them. If you’re on a trip with one, watch out for it, and expect the owner to do the same. Lighten up! 

If they get in your way at the put in, recognize in 45 minutes you won't see them again. If they bite you, shot them or punch their owner.


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

All you dog haters get over it. If the conditions are generally safe and I am taking precautions for my dogs safety then he's coming along. It's an acceptable amount of risk to let my dog live life. 

I know that I am risking my life everytime I get on the water but I'd rather die at 30 than sit in the safety of my house the rest of my life.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

some of you dudes need to lighten up. i'm guessing you could use a dog in your life to help you mellow out a little bit. if you don't like my dog, find a campsite with some space between us, and you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

Dying is part of river running. If your dog dies, it's just part of the deal. I have had human friends die on the river with me, and it is fucked, but it's part of kayaking. I take my dog every time it's suitable, he runs the bank while we kayak mainly, but also rafts. It scares the shit out of him, but it scares the shit out of me too, that's why it's fun. If he dies, that's just part of river running. Just another dead river friend.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Cherno said:


> Take them on your boat if you want to...but keep them leashed at the put-ins/take-outs. I get really sick of dealing with dogs as I rig up, or break down my raft.


This is likely the best piece of advice given here (besides safety). Dogs-gone-wild does more damage than anything in regards to non-dogs people's attitude towards dogs.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

I own four dogs and love them very much, that is why I leave them home when I go rafting. But I will go out of my way to be friendly to both the dogs and their owners when I encounter them on the river. In fact my grill kit always includes a box of dog biscuits and a bottle of JD. Biscuits are for the dogs and the JD for their owners. I still take my dogs on camping trips with me all the time.


----------



## Kendo (Jul 26, 2006)

some dogs are not meant for the river, mine is! we take him on class -2 and 3 with a PFD, Its OUR choice to bring him.. we absolutely make sure he is with us at all times(on leash while in any communal ares), and on a couple of occasions he has alerted us to either people coming into our camp while sleeping or the coyotes near checking things out... he is a family member in every sense of the word.. he has his shots and minds very well, unlike a few people I have met on the river... who should have stood home... 

I tend to agree with smonty75...


----------



## veeee (Mar 20, 2007)

*River dogs....*



leo_amore said:


> I don't get out as much as much as I would like too....but, the last 2 times that I have floated the Upper C, someone has lost their dog at Yarrmony. 2 weeks ago there was a succesful recovery....today, I am not sure how things turned out (commercial trip, brown lab lost, please let me know if anyone knows if he/she was found).
> I always float with my dog, except where permits or water (read-my skill level) may prohibit. He always wears his life jacket, it has a handle to pull him back in the boat. And when we head into something that has consequence, he sits down on the floor and someone has a hand on him.
> Dogs follow us obediently where we want them to go, and they love the River. But please people, take care of them. Respect their abilities to swim and take the same precautions that you would take for anyone on your boat.


I had one river dog that actually loved to surf and new how to high side, in fact he was the "last man standing" on more then one occasion. He even launched off of "jump rock" with me on the New River years ago.... He died of stomach complications two summers ago an miss him dearly. 

I have a new dog now and he is quickly becoming a happy river dog, he used to quiver and grimmace at every rappid, but after his tenth trip or so he has learned to lower himself below the tubes and to brace himself. He always has a PFD on and I dont take him in any water Im not familiar and confident on. He swam widow maker on Browns one time and actually got right in an eddy and was on the tracks before I had a chance to go looking for him. 

I would say a good rule of thumb is don't take your dog anywhere you wouldnt want to swim yourself, always make sure they are wearing a PFD and don't let them ride "high" while entering a decent size drop or whole...


----------



## yarmonymatoid (Nov 5, 2008)

Cherno said:


> Take them on your boat if you want to...but keep them leashed at the put-ins/take-outs. I get really sick of dealing with dogs as I rig up, or break down my raft.



I agree with this dude. I loved having my dog with me and she loved the river. She rafted with me her entire 12 years of life. Haven't got another one yet. However, she was NEVER allowed to run around the launch sites or wander campsites where others were near by. 

The other day I was mildly annoyed (not pissed) when a muddy mutt jumped in my freshly cleaned raft and then proceeded to jump on my dry box so he could attempt to jump in my lap. I was just chillin' in the captains chair waiting for my crew to use the restrooms one last time prior to launch. After I booted him off the raft he runs over and attacks another dog that was tied up by a responsible owner. People need to realize that they are the only ones that are responsible for their pets and no one else wants to deal with them.

That said, most dogs love the river and if you take responsibility for them, bring em' along. Both my brother and I have always taken our dogs with PFD's on. They have never caused a problem and absolutely love it. Hell if you know dogs at all, you would know that it hurts their feelings to leave them home. My brothers dog flips out the moment she see's him pull out the hand pump to tighten shit up, its the exact same reaction she has when he pulls out a shot gun to go bird hunting.

You dog haters have no idea what dogs are all about. The people that let their dogs run around like assholes need to learn some common courtesy, you're giving good dogs a bad name!


----------

